# What Piranha To Breed?



## icedizzle (Feb 3, 2005)

I have really been considering this and I realize I could breed reds if I wanted, but the possiblitly is also there to try and breed cariba... and maybe just maybe make an attempt on piraya. Just wondering on what you guys thought.

Also depending on what I choose I will make choices on tank size, filtration etc...

I realize breeding anything but reds is considered very difficult at best but I am willing to devote time to it.

Any comments are welcome









(Shame I can't spell cariba)


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Try some caribes. You never know it just might work.


----------



## maniac_richboy (Feb 1, 2004)

Reds are very easy to breed. so if you want a challenge, i say go for the caribes.


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

if you get pirayas to, you will be one of the first from what I've read.

Think of the cha-ching though, grow em out to 2" and send to members of p-fury :/

Plus you can tell me how u did it, lol.

PT


----------



## icedizzle (Feb 3, 2005)

primetime3wise said:


> if you get pirayas to, you will be one of the first from what I've read.
> 
> Think of the cha-ching though, grow em out to 2" and send to members of p-fury :/
> 
> ...


Yea the $$ would be a bonus if I could actully get pirayas to breed but at the moment I'm just in the hobby for fun... and maybe to be the first person to breed piraya!









Seriously though I do want a challenge and it seems like everyone and there dog is breeding reds so I'm starting to lean towards the bottom choices.


----------



## zep (Oct 12, 2005)

icedizzle said:


> if you get pirayas to, you will be one of the first from what I've read.
> 
> Think of the cha-ching though, grow em out to 2" and send to members of p-fury :/
> 
> ...


Yea the $$ would be a bonus if I could actully get pirayas to breed but at the moment I'm just in the hobby for fun... and maybe to be the first person to breed piraya!









Seriously though I do want a challenge and it seems like everyone and there dog is breeding reds so I'm starting to lean towards the bottom choices.
[/quote]

I just made a similair post to yours however I am looking to make money off of it. As much as I would love to breed Piraya, I am going to go one step at a time and try red belly and caribe. maybe once I am breeding consistently I will attempt to breed piraya.

chances are, if you try to breed piraya, you are just going to end up with a really nice piraya tank.

zep


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Good luck to you all , but this has all been done before , (trying to breed theses species) 
Its a tough task , Caribe is do-able , but Piraya







And for wanting to make money off it as your first goal , I hope you dont breed a thing.

I have already seen the best try and not succeed. What makes you guys any different ? Cuz your young with hopes and dreams , of one day Becoming the " So- Called First to Breed them" ? 
They dont breed on hopes and dreams they breed cuz they want to , and thinking you can do , is not the same as if you had done it .


----------



## pyrokingbrand (Nov 30, 2004)

If you could breed piraya or caribe you would be a king. How big is the tank that you plan on possibly using? I say go for it man!


----------



## maniac_richboy (Feb 1, 2004)

Even if pirayas or caribes are impossible to breed, you shouldn't doubt others.....you never know, there could be a lucky person one day who may actually come through with this, that is showing evidence of the breeding and the growing process....just let them find out for themselves....


----------



## icedizzle (Feb 3, 2005)

MR HARLEY said:


> If you could breed piraya or caribe you would be a king. How big is the tank that you plan on possibly using? I say go for it man!


Well thanks for your vote of confidence Mr. Harley







(and I hope you weren't talking about me wanting to make money becuase frankly I could care less about that at this point)

pyrokingbrand depending on the species I attempt I will decide the tank size.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

maniac_richboy said:


> Even if pirayas or caribes are impossible to breed, you shouldn't doubt others.....you never know, there could be a lucky person one day who may actually come through with this, that is showing evidence of the breeding and the growing process....just let them find out for themselves....


Ok then let me see these findings ........And How do I know ? Because if your name aint Hollywood or Mantis, Nike, or SC, You got alot of research ahead of you , and these guys have already been were others are trying to go .
Also , Caribe are not impossible to breed , it has been done , see ther another thing you need to read up on .


> and I hope you weren't talking about me wanting to make money


Nope it was directed at Zep


> If you could breed piraya or caribe you would be a king. How big is the tank that you plan on possibly using? I say go for it man!


To even attempt Piraya you should start with no less that a 8ft long 30 inch wide by 24 or 30 inch high . 
With specimens you Hope are male and female , But How do we tell that ?







Hmmm let me see , we DONT .....If they die we can disect and see but if there already dead how they supposed to breed ?


----------



## maniac_richboy (Feb 1, 2004)

MR HARLEY said:


> Even if pirayas or caribes are impossible to breed, you shouldn't doubt others.....you never know, there could be a lucky person one day who may actually come through with this, that is showing evidence of the breeding and the growing process....just let them find out for themselves....


Ok then let me see these findings ........And How do I know ? Because if your name aint Hollywood or Mantis or Nike , You got alot of research ahead of you , and these guys have already been were others are trying to go .
Also , Caribe are not impossible to breed , it has been done , see ther another thing you need to read up on .

Oh, so you're saying that just because my name isn't Nike, Hollywood, or Mantis means that I don't know sh*t. Have some respect dude. I'm just saying that there are a lot of members on here that are doubting other members just because they want to start a breeding project or what not with other species. I've been in the fish hobby since I was a kid...and I know a lot more than you think. FYI, I only read up stuff that I'm interested. I know caribes have been breed before, but that doesn't mean that I think it's nearly impossible. It's just very rare. 
Just because you can't do it, doesn't mean others can't either.


----------



## zep (Oct 12, 2005)

MR HARLEY said:


> Good luck to you all , but this has all been done before , (trying to breed theses species)
> Its a tough task , Caribe is do-able , but Piraya
> 
> 
> ...


HARLEY, why dont you figure out what you are talking about before you go putting people down.

You hope I never breed a thing? Well I will breed and i will send you some fry in the mail just to show you. I take as good of care of my fish if not better than 90% of the people on the board. Just because I think with a business mind as well as a fishkeeper means that you hope I do not succeed? You sound extremely immature if that is the case.

And btw, I have read just about everything there is to read about breeding, incluidng caribe breeding.

EDIT: and if every breeder was only in it for the hobby and not the money... a lot of the fish that people on this board purchased would not even have been bred in the first place.

ZEP


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

> Oh, so you're saying that just because my name isn't Nike, Hollywood, or Mantis means that I don't know sh*t.


Did I say that ? are you trying to breed ? it was for the other fellows , and if you bother to comprehend it , It meant that these Gents have already tried and are vast on the knowledge of trying to breed and are probably breeding as we speak, if it were that easy dont you think it would have been done already ? 


> Just because you can't do it, doesn't mean others can't either.


Am I trying to breed ? .........Nope .........I dont see my fish as Lab rats ...


> HARLEY, why dont you figure out what you are talking about before you go putting people down.


Look here son , dont get into something you cant handle ...










> You hope I never breed a thing? Well I will breed and i will send you some fry in the mail just to show you


Thats the thing , "When and If " you breed , anybody can breed reds , hell they do it on there own , even under harsh conditions.


> I take as good of care of my fish if not better than 90% of the people on the board.


How do you know that , do you even know 90% of the members here ? 
And if so How ? You just joined in October and have 9 posts .....


> Just because I think with a business mind as well as a fishkeeper means that you hope I do not succeed? You sound extremely immature if that is the case.


Actually thats not what I think but good try ....How would you know Im immature , do you know me ? Serious you dont want to clash with me , business or hobby .


> And btw, I have read just about everything there is to read about breeding, incluidng caribe breeding.


You want a cookie now ?


> and if every breeder was only in it for the hobby and not the money... a lot of the fish that people on this board purchased would not even have been bred in the first place


What are you talking about , you think these fish people purchase were Bred In home aquaria ?








Most of the fish are brought in from the wild , unless its Tank raised reds or macs ...


----------



## zep (Oct 12, 2005)

MR HARLEY said:


> > Oh, so you're saying that just because my name isn't Nike, Hollywood, or Mantis means that I don't know sh*t.
> 
> 
> Did I say that ? are you trying to breed ? it was for the other fellows , and if you bother to comprehend it , It meant that these Gents have already tried and are vast on the knowledge of trying to breed and are probably breeding as we speak, if it were that easy dont you think it would have been done already ?
> ...


man, you are not even worth my time


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

> man, you are not even worth my time


Told ya so








Look Familar? Just posted today about breeding .


> Also, what recommendations can you give me for tank decorations and other variables that may help me. (Besides the obvious of perfect water conditions and proper feeding).


See you dont even know where to start , and your trying to match wits with me ..........:laugh:


----------



## maniac_richboy (Feb 1, 2004)

You haven't bred sh*t and here you're talking like you tried it before. With all due respect, but Nike, Hollywood, and Mantis aren't the only people trying to breed other species. There are a lot more peole out there, and hey just because you can't find it in research doesn't mean that it hasn't been done before. I know they have bred or try to breed other species (with little success) but that doesn't mean that you can say we're still youngster with dreams and we're trying to fulfill these dreams.

Oh, and I'm guessing that just because we don't know 90% of these members means that you do?!? Okay then.....

BTW, is this how you greet new members? I guess imma be the good guy and just stay cool....since this is suppose to be a "friendly" site.


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

MR HARLEY said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...











ROFLMAO... way to go Harley!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

> You haven't bred sh*t and here you're talking like you tried it before.


Again read my Posts if your gonna open your hole .


> I dont see my piranhas as lab rats


And You dont know who I know in the hobby and what I have done, thats how I can speak on breeding , let alone the (X) amount of years I have been in the game










> BTW, is this how you greet new members


I wouldnt know your not new ...but ya sure sound like it


----------



## maniac_richboy (Feb 1, 2004)

MR HARLEY said:


> > You haven't bred sh*t and here you're talking like you tried it before.
> 
> 
> Again read my Posts if your gonna open your hole .
> ...


tell me how do I sound like, huh? exactly...so why don't you shut your hole before you tell others to shut theirs. Oh wait....I guess you know a lot of peole and been in the business for a very looonnng time and a looong member on here , so I'm suppose to respect you for that? Hahaha..this is way too funny.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

maniac_richboy said:


> > You haven't bred sh*t and here you're talking like you tried it before.
> 
> 
> Again read my Posts if your gonna open your hole .
> ...


tell me how do I sound like, huh? exactly...so why don't you shut your hole before you tell others to shut theirs. Oh wait....I guess you know a lot of peole and been in the business for a very looonnng time and a looong member on here , so I'm suppose to respect you for that? Hahaha..this is way too funny.
[/quote]
Read the text again , I didnt say shut it , I said "READ" before you open your hole
I could care less if I had your respect or not , WAIT who are you again







The members here know who is full of Poo-poo and who isnt ....
Good day Buddy


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Acutally Harley doesn't know what he's talking about! He tries to be breed harley's for christ sake. I say breed piraya's and caribe's together in the same tank. Hell, I'll even give you a deal on a bulk buy if you want. This way you don't have to worry about the ones that might die.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> Acutally Harley doesn't know what he's talking about! He tries to be breed harley's for christ sake. I say breed piraya's and caribe's together in the same tank. Hell, I'll even give you a deal on a bulk buy if you want. This way you don't have to worry about the ones that might die.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

I say if you want to try to breed piraya, go for it. The more people trying new things can never hurt. Plus if done for the enjoyment, you will enjoy them even if they dont breed. You have a daunting task infront of you. Chances are they wont breed, but hey you never know. There is a wealth of info on this site. Ask questions and serch previous posts. I wish you the best of luck and call dibs on a few when you get them to breed


----------



## icedizzle (Feb 3, 2005)

Ex0dus said:


> I say if you want to try to breed piraya, go for it. The more people trying new things can never hurt. Plus if done for the enjoyment, you *will enjoy them even if they dont breed*. You have a daunting task infront of you. Chances are they wont breed, but hey you never know. There is a wealth of info on this site. Ask questions and serch previous posts. I wish you the best of luck and call dibs on a few when you get them to breed


You are right on, I mean if they don't breed and I just end up with a Piraya tank whats the loss in that









I understand all the comments about how unlikley it is that they will breed and frankly I could care less. The only thing that is for sure is that if I do nothing... nothing will happen. Hopefully you all undestand that I would only be doing this for fun and I can't see whats wrong with that :nod:


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

> Plus if done for the enjoyment, you will enjoy them even if they dont breed


I dont know if watching 2 Big Mature Prized Piraya dance the dance and have their violent altercations one has during mateing considered enjoyment , Thats one of the bigggest reasons why Wood pulled the plug , couldnt bear watch his fishes get torn to shreds or have a death happen in front of him .


----------



## icedizzle (Feb 3, 2005)

MR HARLEY said:


> > Plus if done for the enjoyment, you will enjoy them even if they dont breed
> 
> 
> I dont know if watching 2 Big Mature Prized Piraya dance the dance and have their violent altercations one has during mateing considered enjoyment , Thats one of the bigggest reasons why Wood pulled the plug , couldnt bear watch his fishes get torn to shreds or have a death happen in front of him .


Fair enough comment, we'll see what happens


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

> Hopefully you all undestand that I would only be doing this for fun and I can't see whats wrong with that


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

MR HARLEY said:


> > Plus if done for the enjoyment, you will enjoy them even if they dont breed
> 
> 
> I dont know if watching 2 Big Mature Prized Piraya dance the dance and have their violent altercations one has during mateing considered enjoyment , Thats one of the bigggest reasons why Wood pulled the plug , couldnt bear watch his fishes get torn to shreds or have a death happen in front of him .


Hehe... Read my quote harley. Enjoy them even if they 'dont' breed


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Ex0dus said:


> > Plus if done for the enjoyment, you will enjoy them even if they dont breed
> 
> 
> I dont know if watching 2 Big Mature Prized Piraya dance the dance and have their violent altercations one has during mateing considered enjoyment , Thats one of the bigggest reasons why Wood pulled the plug , couldnt bear watch his fishes get torn to shreds or have a death happen in front of him .


Hehe... Read my quote harley. Enjoy them even if they 'dont' breed








[/quote]
I understand what you said buddy , even if they dont breed they get torn up not to nice through the ritual ....
Piraya Breeding info located here 
http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...opic=23218&st=0


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

if they dont breed, they dont breed. But anyways, i see your point. All I was saying is a tankful of piraya would be enjoyable regardless or not if your succesful in breeding. I want to get a small group of irritans, sure I would love if they breed. I know the chances of that are slim to none, but who cares i will enjoy them anyways.


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

oh lord.. dont get a shoal of irritans.. ull lose them quick... GG has been pretty lucky and he is pretty advanced.. u have nice irritans dont let them get fucked up from trying to have a shoal of them.. and i personally have tried terns and caribe as far as breeding.. id say the terns are easier than the caribe.. i actually got a reaction out of terns but nothing from the caribes.. but yeah its not easy to breed.. a lot of work and time and i respect those who can pull it off


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Thanks for the heads up 33. Grouping irritans isnt something i am taking lightly. I have weighed the pros vs cons. I will have extra tanks ready in case any problems. Im not gonna be adding any of my current stock. Instead im going to get a group of the smallest irritans possible. I will have a rather large tank for the amount of irritans in the tank.


----------



## Steve7 (Jun 20, 2005)

if you wanna make money go with the caribes/piraya but it will be difficult, if not impossible lol. However if you just want to give yourself a pat on the back and have the satisfaction of owning a breeding pair, go with the reds


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

laff...not make $$$, you must be the young one Harley to not realize it usually comes down to the almighty $$$. people breed horses for sole reason of $$$...it's a cool fish, but still a fish...low on the list, you can't form a relationship with it like a dog, cat, horse...even ferret...hell even a rat...which are unusally smart for their size.

what seperates a goldfish/guppy/rosy red minnow from a piranha...not much except your perspective.


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

primetime3wise said:


> what seperates a goldfish/guppy/rosy red minnow from a piranha...not much except your perspective.


























laff


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

primetime3wise said:


> laff...not make $$$, you must be the young one Harley to not realize it usually comes down to the almighty $$$. people breed horses for sole reason of $$$...it's a cool fish, but still a fish...low on the list, you can't form a relationship with it like a dog, cat, horse...even ferret...hell even a rat...which are unusally smart for their size.
> 
> what seperates a goldfish/guppy/rosy red minnow from a piranha...not much except your perspective.


Out of the closet we come ha primetime .......







Good to see ya back ............

Oh yeah , I forgot this was our "Hobby" and not a business adventure......

Young


----------



## maniac_richboy (Feb 1, 2004)

after much deliberation over this whole thing...i would agree with the shoal thingie: if they don't breed, at least you have a nice shoal to be proud of. and yes, i would agree that the majority of us are into piranhas because it's our 'hobby'...not much of a business mind. you can make trades for different species, but still you're not making any money (more or less...lose money) It's more of an enjoyment to raise different types of species. if you got any of your piranha species to breed, then you have my congrats and a well deserve


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

i can breed reds on cue. caribe and piraya are not reds. them 4 people arent the only ones who know how to breed. 
wes


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

primetime3wise said:


> what seperates a goldfish/guppy/rosy red minnow from a piranha...not much except your perspective.


Biggest thing with p. piraya and p. cariba is your dealing with wild caught fish, all the reds being breed are most likely tank raised from birth......charican breeding techniques would be good.

I would try reds first, then cariba......

I doubt anyone breeds piraya under 10-12" in length, best shot is to grow out juveniles if you truely want to try......


----------



## icedizzle (Feb 3, 2005)

mashunter18 said:


> what seperates a goldfish/guppy/rosy red minnow from a piranha...not much except your perspective.


Biggest thing with p. piraya and p. cariba is your dealing with wild caught fish, all the reds being breed are most likely tank raised from birth......charican breeding techniques would be good.

I would try reds first, then cariba......

I doubt anyone breeds piraya under 10-12" in length, best shot is to grow out juveniles if you truely want to try......
[/quote]

Sounds good. The reds I have just began showing pre breeding behaviour yesterday so I am going to work with them for the time being until I can gather the reasources to attempt something else.

I have basically decided to become addept in breeding reds, then moving to cariba and finally onto piraya if all goes well.


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

I say if u got the time and the $ go for a serra!if u can do it...you would definately mark your spot in p-fury!if not go for reds.hehe


----------



## prdemon (Aug 1, 2003)

33truballa33 said:


> .. and i personally have tried terns and caribe as far as breeding.. id say the terns are easier than the caribe.. i actually got a reaction out of terns but nothing from the caribes.


i agree when i had my turns i got i little "dancing" and nest making out of them without really trying.My caribe i got nothing.I did nothing with the terns though,at that time i wasnt into breeding my fish at all.


----------



## ginor2k (Oct 26, 2005)

I don't know what Harley's game is, people are just asking advice on here and he comes out straight away with saying "I hope you don't breed a thing". All these guys are trying to do is take their hobby that little step further, and because they are young and have dreams that they will hopefully learn how to breed their fish on a regular basis, you have to go and start saying that they aren't going to do it, etc. You can't say that they ain't going to breed, he could get 2 Elong's, chuck them in and they could breed, you don't know do you. Fair enough these fish are going to be hard since they aren't really compatible, but you don't know everything, just because they only got 9 posts, doesn't mean that they haven't done their research, for all you know they could have spent the last 10 years of their life studying Piranha behaviour in the middle of Peru. Don't make judgements about these people when you know nothing about them.

Even though people keep Piranha's as a hobby, there is little percentage of the people that actually breed them as a hobby, the general idea behind breeding is for the money, as much as you don't like it being said. Unless people have been keeping them, and take their hobby very seriously, the amatuer person will want to make a bit of money out of it. Even if people don't say that they are doing it for the money, and even if they aren't doing it for the money, they still expect to make a little cash on the side, no matter who it is, even if they take them to their LFS, they will still try and get money for them. But there is a percentage that don't expect money, I understand this, but these people are rare to come by. Sorry if this offends somebody who is solely breeding for the purpose of the fish.

People come on here to ask advice, get some help in knowing what they can do to make their hobby more interesting. A simple question "Which Piranha would you recommend to breed". All he wanted to know was your opinion on which fish, and you go cursing away. He is going to try to breed something that is near enough impossible to breed, but he just wanted to know which one you thought he should be breeding. You go and say "What makes you guys any different ? Cuz your young with hopes and dreams , of one day Becoming the " So- Called First to Breed them" ?". So what if he wants to be the first person to breed them, good luck to him I say, since he is going to need it, and not some person telling him that it can't be done.

Somewhere in the world, there is a person who breeds them, often, and no matter what you say, there is. Just because he doesn't come on here, saying that it's possible, doesn't mean that it's impossible to breed them. Fair enough you know many people that have tried and unfortunately they haven't succeeded, doesn't mean it's impossible. Even though they put a lot of research into it, give them the appropriate conditions, etc. How do you know that there isn't somebody out there that knows exactly what they need to breed, perhaps they got it all wrong and they actually need much worse conditions, such as the Salmon goes to Freshwater to breed even though they live in the Sea. A complete change in their water condition. You can't say it's impossible just because of a few people that you know say it's impossible, you need to be a little looser with the subject. Nothing is impossible, using the term loosly, and it's not your place to say it is.

You are always there with your witty comment, "If they die we can disect and see but if there already dead how they supposed to breed ?". I don't see how this is going to help anyone, you know you can't tell the difference between the sex, so why bother saying something like that? Before you give some sly comment, that's a rhetorical question. Another comment, "if it were that easy dont you think it would have been done already ?" Not necessarily, the more further we advance, the more we can learn about certain species, somebody out there might be studying now. It could just come down to the fish not liking any other fish from the shoal. I know that they are fish, but still, they still have to like another fish to want to breed with it. I'll be expecting a remark from that aswell.

A note on Maturity, "How would you know Im immature , do you know me ? Serious you dont want to clash with me , business or hobby" You just proved how immature you really are with that comment. You also proved how immature you are but having a go at someone, you will say that i'm having a go at you, it might look the same to everyone else. I'm just fed up of reading threads on here with various people, like yourself, that have a go at someone for the most littlest thing going. How immature is that? Rhetorical. You can call me all the names under the sun, you could right an endless list of abuse if you wanted. All you would be doing is proving how immature you really are. You can come back and write something, similar to this, trying to be mature, but we all know how immature you are already. But before you say something about that, I am not saying that I am mature, but I take a different approach to you in saying that somebody is the wrong. "See you dont even know where to start , and your trying to match wits with me". Correct me if i'm wrong, but he never mentioned anything about "matching your wits", all he wanted was information, but, yet again, you creep a sly comment out. How would you feel if somebody came out with that when you first started on here? You would be quite shocked, appauled, and various other feelings. You started somewhere, so why have a go at someone because they don't know as much as you do. Somebody could come on here, not know anything, ask if a Piranha was fish, and most people would reply by either saying "Yes" or something similar. This just proves how mature that they are. Even though to us it's probably the most simpilest question they could ask, yet we don't have to act so immaturely towards them because they don't know something. I thought that this was one of the reasons that people used this site, because they were after information that they did not know and wanted to speak to a community of people where they could be shared information and enjoy keeping these fish. You started somewhere so why can't you understand that these people are starting somewhere, and require information which you are more than likely have. Since you have been keeping them for a lot of years, I take it you have since the X amount of years, you must know a lot more than what most others don't. Instead of laughing at people, why don't you offer your information, and stop having a go at people because they don't know as much as you do.

I'll be expecting an immature reply from you, saying how immature I am, that's ok, it doesn't really bother me, after all, i'm only 19.

Regards


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

Id aim for reds.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

if u manage to breed pirayas could u sell me one









but i doubt ul be able to breed anyhitng else then reds. Best of luck though


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)




----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

Nicky said:


> I don't know what Harley's game is, people are just asking advice on here and he comes out straight away with saying "I hope you don't breed a thing". All these guys are trying to do is take their hobby that little step further, and because they are young and have dreams that they will hopefully learn how to breed their fish on a regular basis, you have to go and start saying that they aren't going to do it, etc. You can't say that they ain't going to breed, he could get 2 Elong's, chuck them in and they could breed, you don't know do you. Fair enough these fish are going to be hard since they aren't really compatible, but you don't know everything, just because they only got 9 posts, doesn't mean that they haven't done their research, for all you know they could have spent the last 10 years of their life studying Piranha behaviour in the middle of Peru. Don't make judgements about these people when you know nothing about them.
> 
> Even though people keep Piranha's as a hobby, there is little percentage of the people that actually breed them as a hobby, the general idea behind breeding is for the money, as much as you don't like it being said. Unless people have been keeping them, and take their hobby very seriously, the amatuer person will want to make a bit of money out of it. Even if people don't say that they are doing it for the money, and even if they aren't doing it for the money, they still expect to make a little cash on the side, no matter who it is, even if they take them to their LFS, they will still try and get money for them. But there is a percentage that don't expect money, I understand this, but these people are rare to come by. Sorry if this offends somebody who is solely breeding for the purpose of the fish.
> 
> ...


----------



## ginor2k (Oct 26, 2005)

And there it is


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Nicky said:


> I don't know what Harley's game is, people are just asking advice on here and he comes out straight away with saying "I hope you don't breed a thing". All these guys are trying to do is take their hobby that little step further, and because they are young and have dreams that they will hopefully learn how to breed their fish on a regular basis, you have to go and start saying that they aren't going to do it, etc. You can't say that they ain't going to breed, he could get 2 Elong's, chuck them in and they could breed, you don't know do you. Fair enough these fish are going to be hard since they aren't really compatible, but you don't know everything, just because they only got 9 posts, doesn't mean that they haven't done their research, for all you know they could have spent the last 10 years of their life studying Piranha behaviour in the middle of Peru. Don't make judgements about these people when you know nothing about them.
> 
> Even though people keep Piranha's as a hobby, there is little percentage of the people that actually breed them as a hobby, the general idea behind breeding is for the money, as much as you don't like it being said. Unless people have been keeping them, and take their hobby very seriously, the amatuer person will want to make a bit of money out of it. Even if people don't say that they are doing it for the money, and even if they aren't doing it for the money, they still expect to make a little cash on the side, no matter who it is, even if they take them to their LFS, they will still try and get money for them. But there is a percentage that don't expect money, I understand this, but these people are rare to come by. Sorry if this offends somebody who is solely breeding for the purpose of the fish.
> 
> ...


OMG that was so immature :rasp:


----------



## ginor2k (Oct 26, 2005)

Everyone is entitled to an opinion


----------

